# "Out of Stock"



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's trickling down to the simplest things. 

I can't get a brush cutter for the tractor because there are no parts.

I was down in the city the other day and needed canned cat food. Walmart had very little in the brand I get. So I went to Petsmart, it was almost the same as Walmart. Neither one had the cat litter I use. 

I usually order my cat food at Chewy just so I don't have to tote it more than necessary. The amount of out of stock flavors is concerning. I can't just switch my cats to a different company because one will puke all over the house.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's trickling down to the simplest things.
> 
> I can't get a brush cutter for the tractor because there are no parts.
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------

